# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Монтаж систем электрообогрева и антиобледенения на открытых площадках

## Мильва

Нагревательные кабели используют на крышах различных объектов и в водостоках для борьбы с наледью и обледенением систем.
Компания ЗАО «Днепро-Двинское» оказывает полный [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] по проектированию, комплектации, монтажу и сервисному обслуживанию систем антиобледенения кровли и водостока «под ключ». Обращаясь к нам за услугой монтажа электрообогрева, вы можете быть уверены в качестве проделанной работы и долговечной службе системы. Для обогрева открытых площадок мы используем современное и надежное оборудование от финского производителя Ensto, которое избавит вас от ежедневной механической очистки

----------

